# ERG Custom Builders



## Seven (Jun 23, 2008)

I always find I forget and or can't find websites for ERG custom builders that post here or are business' elsewhere, so I thought it'd be a good idea to compile a list for everyone to use as and when they need to. Here are the ones I know of:

*Mike Sherman Customs - :: Michael Sherman Guitars :: - USA*

*Ran Guitars - Ran Guitars - custom made - ships worldwide - Poland*

*Oni Guitars - ONI - extended range guitars - Australia*

*Black Machine - Black Machine - UK*

*Rotor Custom Guitars - Roter Custom Guitars - Poland*

*Halo Guitars - HALO Custom Guitars, Inc. - The finest custom guitars this side of the PECOS*

*Crimson Guitars - Welcome to Crimson Guitars - redefining the UK custom guitar*

*Shamray Guitars - Custom shop Guitars - Shamray.ru - guitars, electric guitars, custom shop*

*Siggi Braun - Siggi Braun - Fine Young Guitars - HOME*

*Knuckle Guitar Works - Explore and inquire - Knuckle Guitar Works*

*Chellee Guitars - Welcome to Chellee Guitars LLC*

*The Illustrated Luthier - The Illustrated Luthier . com*

*Feline Guitars - Feline Guitars - Pro Spec, No Compromise Guitars - UK*

*Dark Matter - Dark Matter Guitars » acoustic and electric guitars handmade in the UK » Showcase - UK*

*Conklin Guitars - Conklin Guitars&Basses - USA*

*Ulrich Teuffel Guitars - ...teuffel....................... - Germany*

That's all I can think of right now, let me know if there are any more and I'll add them to the original post.


----------



## gaunten (Jun 23, 2008)

you could put shamray up there... they've made some 8 strings


----------



## drmosh (Jun 24, 2008)

Siggi Braun - Fine Young Guitars - HOME is a german luthier that will build pretty much anything.


----------



## Durero (Jun 24, 2008)

Explore and inquire - Knuckle Guitar Works

http://guitars.chellee.com/index.html


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 24, 2008)

The Illustrated Luthier . com  Jesse makes stuff like that!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 24, 2008)

jesse iirc actually prefers making 8s over other models i read somewhere on his site


----------



## dpm (Jun 24, 2008)

I suppose I'd better get a real website 

[action=dpm]hasn't got the necessary content ready yet[/action]


----------



## Pauly (Jun 24, 2008)

^ 
Yes, yes you should!

Also:

Feline Guitars - Pro Spec, No Compromise Guitars


----------



## Seven (Jun 24, 2008)

UPDATE: List has been updated.


----------



## zorn (Jun 26, 2008)

Ulrich Teuffel has built at least two custom 8 string Tesla model guitars.


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2008)

jammy is a member here. He makes Dark Matter guitars.

Dark Matter Guitars » acoustic and electric guitars handmade in the UK » Showcase


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2008)

dpm said:


> I suppose I'd better get a real website


 Bring on the Oni sexiness Dan!


----------



## Seven (Jun 26, 2008)

UPDATE: Dark Matter added.


----------



## LI3G3KILL3R (Jun 26, 2008)

hell yes, good call!


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Jun 26, 2008)

zorn said:


> Ulrich Teuffel has built at least two custom 8 string Tesla model guitars.



I love Teuffel guitars,..

they're so sexy..yet Ergonomic..

and Ulrich is really great guy to talk and business with..


----------



## Shawn (Jun 27, 2008)

Seven said:


> I always find I forget and or can't find websites for ERG custom builders that post here or are business' elsewhere, so I thought it'd be a good idea to compile a list for everyone to use as and when they need to. Here are the ones I know of:
> 
> *Mike Sherman Customs - :: Michael Sherman Guitars ::*
> 
> ...



Pretty cool list. Nice stuff too.


----------



## Durero (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a quick suggestion, but it'd be nice to organize the list by continent & country so interested customers can check out their local luthiers first.

This should definitely be stickied in the ERG section.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2008)

Helloooo? Conklin?

Conklin Guitars&Basses


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 27, 2008)

Patrick Huf... i forget his name... hufschmid maybe. he makes a sweet flat radius fretboard 8


----------



## drmosh (Jun 27, 2008)

Durero said:


> Just a quick suggestion, but it'd be nice to organize the list by continent & country so interested customers can check out their local luthiers first.
> 
> This should definitely be stickied in the ERG section.



yup, I was just about to suggest this too.


----------



## Seven (Jun 27, 2008)

UPDATE: Conklin and Teuffel Guitars added, and some countries I know where the companies are based.


----------



## zorn (Jun 27, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> I love Teuffel guitars,..
> 
> they're so sexy..yet Ergonomic..
> 
> and Ulrich is really great guy to talk and business with..



Then we are in league.
But his designs are not much liked by traditionalists.

You either love or hate his guitars.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 27, 2008)

ListerudBass.com

this guy is norwegian 

http://www.ktlguitars.com/

so is this guy


----------



## Durero (Jun 27, 2008)

zorn said:


> Then we are in league.
> But his designs are not much liked by traditionalists.
> 
> You either love or hate his guitars.


I'm definitely in the love category 

It's funny how radical looking his instruments are, yet he's as keenly aware as anyone of the real old traditional vintage electric guitar sounds, and really designs for them in many of his models.


----------



## zorn (Jun 28, 2008)

Durero said:


> I'm definitely in the love category
> 
> It's funny how radical looking his instruments are, yet he's as keenly aware as anyone of the real old traditional vintage electric guitar sounds, and really designs for them in many of his models.



As far as I know, all of his guitars have this "vintage" sound quality.

You get an awesome looking instrument, sounding in the tradition of Leo Fender without having to fear that anyone will ask you to play some country or blues music.


----------



## Durero (Jun 29, 2008)

Soloway

Soloway Guitars


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, you forgot Ed Roman ..........


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 28, 2008)

How about http://www.monsonguitars.com/home.html Based in USA 

and here is one of his works:









 Monson Guitars said:


> -Bloodwood neck-thru construction
> -Bloodwood fretboard - 24 frets
> -Bloodwood body top
> -Alder body wings dyed black
> ...




 That is godly!


Also He will make 7 strings of the guitars and 5 and 6 string bass


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bernie Rico Jr. does ERG's now too...


----------



## Variant (Sep 29, 2008)

zorn said:


> Ulrich Teuffel has built at least two custom 8 string Tesla model guitars.



 Positively sick, Teuffel is simply on on a different level:


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Sep 30, 2008)

Variant said:


> Positively sick, Teuffel is simply on on a different level:



didn't know that there're 8 string Teslas...
..and it's amazing! 
thx for the photo.


----------



## zorn (Sep 30, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> didn't know that there're 8 string Teslas...
> ..and it's amazing!
> thx for the photo.



That's Oli with his 30" XXL tesla.
You can see more pictures on the Myspace site of his band Frogstar Battle Machine. 
He is currently offering his shorter blue 8-string tesla for sale. He asks for a fair price (considering what a new 8 string tesla would set you back).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 30, 2008)

i really want a teuffel. however, i know i won´t ever in my life be able to afford one 

i love the three "noise buttons" too


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 30, 2008)

Variant said:


> Positively sick, Teuffel is simply on on a different level:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


>





well said.

looks nice to play....not to look at


----------



## zorn (Sep 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


>



If you like Monson guitars I can understand why you dislike Teuffel


----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2008)

wow, that's interesting


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 1, 2008)

zorn said:


> That's Oli with his 30" XXL tesla.
> You can see more pictures on the Myspace site of his band Frogstar Battle Machine.
> He is currently offering his shorter blue 8-string tesla for sale. He asks for a fair price (considering what a new 8 string tesla would set you back).




thanks for the info!


----------



## zorn (Oct 1, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> thanks for the info!



If you are interested in 8-string teslas you should also check out Defect Noises on Myspace. 
It's a one man project combining the music of Meshuggah and Allan Holdsworth.
The guy behind the project got seriously bashed on the Meshuggah forum for his outfit and borrowing Meshuggah song names and riffs for his own CD (which I cannot comment since I am not into Meshuggah that much) but I like his music.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 1, 2008)

I was at the shop yesterday, and they had a blue book out in the open, don't know if it was a 2007 or 2008 , and it has a birdfish right on the cover, and I was like, Holy shit, a birdfish! and I got some very strange looks...


----------



## zorn (Oct 1, 2008)

There was a birdfish on ebay some time ago.
It was sold by a German guy on ebay.com with a rep of 0!
Alhough it was the old model it came with the add. 2000 &#8364; midi converter as a bonus thrown in.
Of course it was sold for less then half what a new one would cost. 
Nevertheless it seems that the deal went smoothly and a lot of people are pissed now (including me).


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for info Zorn. 

seems like Ulrich doesn't come up 
with some traditional(or shoud i say 'typical' ?)
maple-top option, doesn't he?


----------



## zorn (Oct 2, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> thanks for info Zorn.
> 
> seems like Ulrich doesn't come up
> with some traditional(or shoud i say 'typical' ?)
> maple-top option, doesn't he?




I don't know.
I am not much into traditional maple top guitars and like love his non-gloss finishes, so I didn't ask him.
He is usually very open about custom ideas, something his website does not give away. I am not sure if he does it on purpose or just forgets to mention it.

But he is in a position now, that allows him to reject custom ideas which would compromise his designs. He would never put crappy looking pick-ups in his guitar just to make the customer happy. I do not know how he feels about natural finishes on his guitars.
Just ask him


----------



## Stan P (Oct 6, 2008)

Please add:

Novax - Inventor of fanned frets concept and builder of Charlie Hunter guitar novaxguitars.com

tk-instruments.com - Very cool ERGs tunned in 5ths and some awesome ERBs 

Saul Koll - kollguitars.com - he did RObert Conti's 8-strins as well as many others

Do tap -style instruments count? Then Warr, Stick and Bunker are a must!

Accoustics??? Erving Samogyi, Sergey De Jonge and Jeff Tragoutt - some of the best luthiery in the world!


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2008)

Who's that guy with all those youtube videos...? I remember him making an RG style 8 string that was posted on here a couple times...? Something with an "Hum" at the beginning.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 6, 2008)

Stan P said:


> Please add:
> 
> Novax - Inventor of fanned frets concept and builder of Charlie Hunter guitar novaxguitars.com
> 
> ...



tkinstruments isn't building at this moment as far as i know. i spoke to todd not long ago and he's living somewhere near austin, his shop is in arizona


----------



## Stan P (Oct 7, 2008)

Elysian said:


> tkinstruments isn't building at this moment as far as i know. i spoke to todd not long ago and he's living somewhere near austin, his shop is in arizona




This is very unfortunate. I think the man is really ahead of his time. I spoke to him a couple of times regarding buying the 9-stringer he built and that was up for sale by one of his customers. I should have acted soones, as the owner of instrument decided to keep it. Todd kidly offered to build me a similar guitar, but I could not afford it at the 'new' cost.

I would really love to buy his 'hybrid' some day.


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2008)

AH! 

Hufschmid was who I had in mind.

www.hufschmidguitars.com

_EDIT: There's a good chance they've been mentioned, but I didn't notice them in the list._


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 7, 2008)

Just for curiosity, 
you guys know the luthier who *JUST BUILD WHATEVER THE CUSTOMER ASK?*
of course, i respect all luthiers own philosophies, policies and more.,
but curious if there's anybody who takes some 'shitty' custom orders like
"Can you make ESP SC608b CLONE with reverse headstock?" 
anybody?


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 7, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> Just for curiosity,
> you guys know the luthier who *JUST BUILD WHATEVER THE CUSTOMER ASK?*
> of course, i respect all luthiers own philosophies, policies and more.,
> but curious if there's anybody who takes some 'shitty' custom orders like
> ...



RAN comes to mind, they will make anything


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 7, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> RAN comes to mind, they will make anything



thanks!


----------



## Hcash (Oct 7, 2008)

UVA Instruments: 

:: UVA Instruments :: Custom electric guitars, basses and violins


----------



## Elysian (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah you're pretty much stuck with Ran if you want copies.


----------



## eegor (Oct 7, 2008)

What about Roter? I've talked with Sebastian, and from what I can tell, he's open to doing anything.


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Oct 8, 2008)

eegor said:


> What about Roter? I've talked with Sebastian, and from what I can tell, he's open to doing anything.



thanks for info Ryan. 

BTW anybody got RAN custom here?
may be not an ERG, but what about 7s?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 8, 2008)

Bernie rico does ERG's methinks.


----------



## eegor (Oct 8, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Bernie rico does ERG's methinks.



Yes they do. There's a thread on this board about someone getting one, I think.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 13, 2008)

Shameless self promotion Ive got the new shop runing and all set up and Im taking orders

Razar Guitars 
MySpace.com - RAZAR CUSTOM GUITARS - 25 - Male - CA - www.myspace.com/razarcustomguitars 

Email, [email protected]

contact of pricing, 1000.00$ to 1500.00$ 

Im in, cold lake Ab Canada


----------



## ricez (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris Stambaugh(Stambaugh Musical Designs...Welcome) has built me two 8's - one fanned with Low B to High A, the other a 28" scale for low F#. He build whatever you want at very reasonable price. Both guitars are in the picture section of my site: Eric Clemenzi, Guitarist and he will be at the North Shore Guitar Fest in Haverhill, MA with some guitars on display(North Shore Guitar Fest).


----------



## larry (Oct 13, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Shameless self promotion Ive got the new shop runing and all set up and Im taking orders
> 
> Razar Guitars
> MySpace.com - RAZAR CUSTOM GUITARS - 25 - Male - CA - www.myspace.com/razarcustomguitars
> ...



mathew... that purpleheart 8 is beautiful...


----------



## 8stringlover (Oct 15, 2008)

Patrick Huf... i forget his name... hufschmid maybe. he makes a sweet flat radius fretboard 8

thats correct, his full name and address are:

Patrick Hufschmid
www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars
www.hufschmidguitars.com


----------



## REDBEARD (Oct 26, 2008)

eegor said:


> Yes they do. There's a thread on this board about someone getting one, I think.




Yep....mine.







My 8 was his first 8 string, but now he's gonna do 9 and 10 stringer aswell now too.


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 26, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Shameless self promotion Ive got the new shop runing and all set up and Im taking orders
> 
> Razar Guitars
> MySpace.com - RAZAR CUSTOM GUITARS - 25 - Male - CA - www.myspace.com/razarcustomguitars
> ...


 
May be shameless self promotion but your work is pretty sweet (atleast what i've seen)


----------

